# To ship or not to ship....



## Misoramen (Feb 24, 2012)

Just wondering if it is worth shipping our furniture to Canada or buyng new when we arrive. We like our stuff but it's expensive to ship. Any tips on good shippng firms? Furniture for a family of 4.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Misoramen said:


> Just wondering if it is worth shipping our furniture to Canada or buyng new when we arrive. We like our stuff but it's expensive to ship. Any tips on good shippng firms? Furniture for a family of 4.


It'll be even more expensive to buy new, particularly if it's of quality. You will find settling in easier with your familiar stuff around you and save you a lot of running around finding everything.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Auld Yin is right. Cheaper things like Ikea is probably not wothwhile shipping (although, if you already need a container and there is still some space: fill the space with it, as you already paid for the container it's cheaper to bring it than to buy new).
And certainly if you are having (younger) children, I should ship their things! Moving to a new country is a big thing, and their favorite toys/books/games/decoration will certainly help!

At first, we considered a 40ft container, but after going through our stuff we decided to sell some things and go for a 20ft container. Don't regret that! Although I do regret that we also sold our dining set, because that quality costs a lot to buy new here! And even than it is a different style that I don't like as much as the one I had.

You can always take a look at the Fidi network of international movers. But I have no experience with UK movers. Maybe someone else here?


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

Misoramen said:


> Just wondering if it is worth shipping our furniture to Canada or buyng new when we arrive. We like our stuff but it's expensive to ship. Any tips on good shippng firms? Furniture for a family of 4.


We sold all our furniture and only shipped two flat pack chairs, toys and personal items. The two chairs were invaluable when we bought our home and trying to furnish it. We sat on a picnic blanked in the dining room and had just the two chairs to sit on. It is expensive to buy good quality stuff but there is alot of excellent second hand furniture around for a good price. Personally I would not bother shipping furniture. We had three or four international moving companies come and give us quotes. We didn't go with the cheapest company but we had no problems with the company we used and I would recommend them - I'm not sure if I can post their name on here though. Best of luck


----------



## pixiepasty (Mar 7, 2012)

Our quotes (from Northern Ireland to Picton) are in the order of £3500 so it makes far more sense to bring our stuff rather than buy new...


----------



## Misoramen (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for all posts. Have had a few quotes and will probably ship a bit and get rid of some. Kids things will defo be shipped to help them settle and cherished items. Anyone dealt with firstmove?


----------



## Gibbi10 (Apr 3, 2012)

pixiepasty said:


> Our quotes (from Northern Ireland to Picton) are in the order of £3500 so it makes far more sense to bring our stuff rather than buy new...


Hi Pixiepasty, I am currently trying to find a shipper from N.I to Ontario. Would you mind me asking what size of a load you shipped? How long the process took from pick up to delivery and would you use them again? Also could you pm me their name if not allowed to publicly post please and thank you.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Another way is do it with a renowned 'International shipper', if you don't have enough for a 'full container' opt for a half container and share it with someone else going to same destination.. This is what we did, actually the other person just had a few items _(couple of pictures and sentimental stuff from parents estate)_ and the cost gets split 

We were told that it may take a little longer to get our things this way but, regardless shipping to West Coast Canada was going to take 3 months which was fine with us as we planned to rent for 3 months while we decided which part of Victoria we wanted to move to..

Now, moving back will be a different thing entirely, with our home being 3 times as big, we've accumulated a lot of 'stuff' over the years.. I guess it will be a full container and some!!


----------

